# Pilote trouble..Any electric specialists on line



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Folks

I've just had my van on hook up for 2 days ahead of a trip to France early tomorrow

Took off hook up and tested the 12V side....Nothing, no lights, no pump, no nothing.

Everything is working ok on 240v

Leisure Battery has been tested and is as good as fully charged.

Circuit breakers have not tripped

All fuses on the electrical box are ok

Is there likely to be a fuse somewhere between the leisure battery and the electrical box?

Have I missed anything obvious, any advice would be appreciated

Too dark and too tired to do anymore tonight except take advice.

Be gentle with me :wink:


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

We had a similar problem with our new McLouis last week. We arrived in Madrid and no 12v stuff worked and when I turned the engine off the Truma boiler emptied itself. Put on hookup and everything fine again. 

Discovered the problem was my dog had knocked and turned the red valve/tap at the side of the leisure battery, which is in our MH is located under the passenger seat (LHD). 

We felt such fools, because we drove about 30 miles to a McLouis dealer who just went in the MH and turned the valve/tap and everything worked again. 

Hope your problem is as simple as that.

Derek


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sadly it's not that

Still at least it will give something to do during any quiet periods I may get over the next few days


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Almost certainly there is an inline fuse protecting the positive cable from battery to control panel, but can't help you with location. Should be close to the battery to give full protection.

With an older installation the problem could equally well be a corroded or faulty connector or termination somewhere.

Sod's Law says this sort of problem will only materialise just before a booked trip :evil: all you can do is set the alarm and get the multimeter out; if it is any consolation a total failure is easier to track down than a partial or intermittant problem.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Does your model have a 'Zig panel' where the 12V selection switch is located?

There used to be the glass type fuses fitted into a small cover on the front of it which often needed a clean or replacement fuse fitting..


Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

PM me with your number it will be far quicker.

Usually this turns out to be one of three things

A Fuse

Dead Battery (if you have not changed anything since last time everything worked this the most likely scenario)

3 position "Zig switch" on wrong setting, you would be surprised.....


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi George

I too suspect a fuse, I've decided to carry a couple of flourescent tubes with crocodile clips from my camping days and chill out about the whole thing. We can cope without the water pump.

As for the battery, I ran a hair dryer with croc clips off it tonight with no problem. The zig switch is in the right position.

On the battery both terminals are clean, the battery is 9 months old and has been charged every 3 weeks minimum

I do have 3 circuit breakers that according to the manul trip out if there is a problem and to be honest I don't know what a tripped out circuit breaker looks like. I did press them a few times.

I suspect I'm on another learning curve in persuit of MH nirvana.

We are so looking forward to this break and have so earned it that nothing is going to phase us, although I have to admit I didn't feel like that at 9.00 this evening.

If I haven't worked it out by the time I get back I will take up your kind offer


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Does your model have a 'Zig panel' where the 12V selection switch is located?
> 
> There used to be the glass type fuses fitted into a small cover on the front of it which often needed a clean or replacement fuse fitting..
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

I will check this out once I have parked up for the night, and I did replace every fuse tonight on the panel with a spare without success.

It must be a fuse between the battery and the unit surely


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Oldskool

My son has a Pilote 800 of similar year and had the same problem, I phoned the Pilote agent and was told that it was not an uncommon fault with the earlier models and that the relay needed replacing, I was also told that it was not the normal split charge relay and I would have to use the correct one, I could not see the reasoning behind this so I decided to replace it with a normal split charge relay. This vehicle has been in daily use for the last 6 months with no recurring problems.

I hope this may be of help

KenS


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Ken

Thanks for that, I will look into it. I probably need to increase my understanding of the system first though...Does this bit of technology live inside the unit?

George

I was going to PM you but I see you are banged up again. Watch out for a PM upon your release.

In the end the above difficulties did not prevent us having a great time while we were away, despite it being verry cold and often wet


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

Some MHs have a deceptive fuse near the positive battery terminal ,it is usually covered with a black rubber type material but if you flip it up with a screwdriver you will see a flat type metal fuse underneath rated at 50-100 amps ,unusual for it to go unless there was a big bang!

Alternatively you could rig up a temp. fused lead from the leisure battery to your fuse box input to test for a break in this section as this appears to be where the problem lies.


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Oldskool 

Having read your first post again ( more carefully this time) I now realise that your leisure battery is being charged OK by your vehicle, therefore my previous posting is not applicable in your case.

Very sorry for the misunderstanding, I will now go and stand in the corner of the room.  

KenS


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> PM me with your number it will be far quicker.
> 
> Usually this turns out to be one of three things
> 
> ...


George

PM on its way


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Can I put on record my thanks to George for his patience and knowledge as he talked me through the many tests that we did this morning.

The problem turned out to be poor connections on the terminals in the back of the 3 way switch in the unit.


We have power again


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete

No problem helping and great result, that was certainly a weird one to track down.

When on mains everything (all the 12v stuff) worked no problem inc the battery getting charged.

turn mains off and nothing, but all the wiring between the battery and fuses checked out, measure the voltage at fuse on battery alone and it came out at 12.7 Volts but the item didnt work, measure it with mains on and it registered 13.8 Volts but the item worked ??

The pnly quirk was that the 3 way switch between leisure off and Starter had no effect this led me to suspect that there was a wire off on the back of the switch, but Pete was having trouble reaching the back of the switch to check.

Anyway later obviously he gained access and cleaned the switch connections and viola everything is working OK.

Question though, can anyone figure out why/how all the fuses that are supposedly after the switch and battery in this circuit had power on mains and battery alone and yet the switch was the cause.

those that "get" electrical stuff will understand what I mean it doesnt seem possible I have drawn out the possition of this switch and its doesnt make sense at all

seems to imply that they have added a diode and seperated the battery and 12v from charger supply, I cant work out why they would do that though.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Oldskool said:


> We have power again


Well done GT.. it's not easy diagnosing electrical problems remotely .. :wink:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

LOL 

Jim you are a card


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> LOL
> 
> Jim you are a card


I try :wink:


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> those that "get" electrical stuff will understand what I mean it doesnt seem possible I have drawn out the possition of this switch and its doesnt make sense at all
> seems to imply that they have added a diode and seperated the battery and 12v from charger supply, I cant work out why they would do that though.


Hi George

I have just sat down and perused the 'Notice de functionment de la centrale equipant le motor-home Pilote' and I still havent got a clue.

I think I may go and get it translated

Anyhow, it's been a good day today on many levels


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Folks

I'm not about to bring more electrical problems to this list, in fact hopefully the opposite.

Maybe it will benefit another reader in the future

Anybody who followed this thread a few weeks back would have been treated to the experience of George being baffled by an electrical problem. (He hasn't been seen since :? ).

Anyhow, the problem resurfaced and I had to revisit it, I was never comfortable that just wiggling a few spade end connectors on the 3 way switch was the solution...although it appeared to work.

The problem would only arise after the van had been hooked up. I took the box apart and watched what happend when 230v was connected and then unconnected. There is a relay (I think that is what it is called) with a little electromagnet and gate (excuse the terminology). This opened and closed with an audible click when everything was ok, and didn't when the 12v failed. This was the dodgy connection I was looking for and it is now fixed and I'm feeling a bit chuffed at finding the solution 

The relay can be seen in the pictures below in the top righthand corner of the box, behind the green and white wires

The next picture is a close up of the relay.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have just read this thread, did i not notice that Ken5, i think it was, mentioned that the Pilote agent said that the fault would be a relay.no one seemed to take any notice, was it overlooked. sorry still in my GOM mood,
run out of ginger biscuits.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

No it wasn't overlooked

I did say to Ken that I would have to increase my understanding before I dared to open the box.

Also to be fair to myself, Ken did say in a later message that as the battery was charging it wasnt going to be the relay.

That didn't stop me looking there in the end though, so thanks to Ken for that.


----------

